# Which physical or personality traits do you find most attractive and why?



## ledhead (Dec 21, 2014)

Please put your personality type. This thread didnt quite fit in the member polls since there are far too many traits to list.................


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

hair 
eyes
smile (not really a physical feature, but 'mouth' doesn't really fit)
legs
ass

pretty much in order.

but I generally don't focus on just one feature, I focus on the persons beauty as a whole.

edit: didn't realize this was for personality traits too. Basically just people who stand out to me. Lots of people IRL blend together for me, or I find them really predictable. I like people who are unique and interesting. I like people who are kinda weird.


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

Type 1: Light skin/dark hair (dat contrast mmmm) or Middle Eastern
Thin facial features.
Cheek bones.


Non physical:
How funny they are.
Is compatibility a trait?
_High level of maturity and responsibility_

I'm ISFJ


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

It's hard to describe exactly, but I would say, "a love of life" comes close. Also uniqueness is really nice.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Aesthetics:
Fair asian color
****** eyes
well-defined jaw
Clean-cut hair
Tall (like 5'8 and up)
Not very muscular nor skinny.
Does not have small feet (11 US size and up)
Excellent hygiene

Personality trait
XNTX
Caring


----------



## Moya (May 22, 2012)

Ooh, I love this question.

Physically:
For males, 
- a body on the slimmer side with a fair amount of lean muscle
- short, preferably messy hair
- nice eyes
- average height
- the ability to grow a beard and to look good with both facial hair and clean-shaven

For females, 
- slim to average with curves
- long legs
- long hair
- nice eyes
- cute smile
- short (under 5'5")

For both,
- high cheekbones
- a great ass
- 'controlled chaotic' look (as in, artfully messy)
- good sense of style

Personality-wise:
- intelligent
- funny
- "liberal"
- ambitious
- sarcastic
- intense
- creative/artistic

I'm an INTJ. Although I tend to favor people with specific personality traits, I'm more lenient personality-wise; usually, a person I find somewhat cute will become irresistible if they have the right personality, even if they don't strike me as drop-dead gorgeous when I first see them.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

baby blue me said:


> Aesthetics:
> Fair asian color
> ****** eyes
> well-defined jaw
> ...



This is weird as fuck.


----------



## conscius (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm a heterosexual man in my early 30s. I'm INFP. The kind of girl I like has the following physical and personality traits:

Physical:
late 20s or early 30s
large beautiful eyes
full lips
clear skin
above average height
feminine voice/laugh
"cute"
curves in the "right" places


Personality:
Warm
Affectionate
Considerate
Funny
Intelligent
Determined
Honest
Respectful
Open
Virtuous
Reliable

Edit: Oops, forgot the "why" part. In terms of physical characteristics, I think it's quite simple, I like a combination of feminine, sexy, and cute (e.g. "baby faced"). In terms of personality, based on my personal experience, I realize this is what I would like and what I need in a partner. Partly they are characteristics that I have myself (or strive towards) and so I naturally identify with them, and partly they're just things I admire in other people.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

Empty said:


> This is weird as fuck.


Is it because of the feet and the caring XNTX? Did I just describe you? Perhaps the weirdness is out of my senses. Enlighten me.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Physical:

- A woman at or taller than 162cm.
- Long legs
- Pretty face
- Thin

Non-physical:

- Something resembling intelligence.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

baby blue me said:


> Is it because of the feet and the caring XNTX? Did I just describe you? Perhaps the weirdness is out of my senses. Enlighten me.


Some features describe me, but the feet part was just too funny. And I found '****** eyes' funny as hell (although many people would be offended by this remark, mind).

I'm below 5'8, have relatively small feet (men size 7-7.5), and I'm muscular (well, I suppose I'm more neither muscular nor skinny but more towards the slightly fat side right now since I haven't been training properly for a few weeks and our bodies decay very quickly).

So yeah, it was mostly me getting a kick out of your preferences. Don't take it personally (it wasn't meant to be insulting).


----------



## Stendhal (May 31, 2014)

I wonder how many people would hate the actualized version of the ideals they posted here?


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Physical:

- A woman at or taller than 162cm.
- Long legs
- Pretty face
- Thin

Non-physical:

- Intelligence which they can demonstrate well.
- Confidence.
- Someone who is just really well put together.


----------



## ninjahitsawall (Feb 1, 2013)

Physical: 

face, esp. nice eyes 
Smile is a bonus too
legs (upper/thighs)
not too particular on the rest

Personality: 

Witty
Confident
Open-minded
Common sense
Aesthetic taste
good conversationalist/generally interesting

Why: Does anyone really have an explanation for "why" with the physical? Aside from "because biology"? lol

Personality traits are mostly things I value highly, or don't think I'd be compatible with someone without these traits, e.g. aesthetic taste (which is also related to having something interesting to do/talk about long-term.)

Type: INTJ


----------



## ledhead (Dec 21, 2014)

Interesting........


----------



## ledhead (Dec 21, 2014)

Wow some people are very specific, and there's nothing wrong with that, but I could see how it would make it harder to find someone to match all of their ideals.


----------



## Ubuntu (Jun 17, 2011)

Mental :

-compassionate
-gentle
-peaceful
-humble
-sincere, non-sarcastic
-direct and straightforward 
-innocent
-vulnerable
-similar ethical views (ascribes to some form of non-egoistic hedonistic consequentialism)
-introverted and/or shy
-sexually promiscuous (but responsible) and sexually adventurous
-beautiful singing voice
-affectionate
-non-judgmental
-forgiving (more than I am)
-messy (I guess)
-health conscious
-the opposite of presumptuous (maybe 'epistemologically humble' - at least about other people's private feelings, thoughts, intentions etc.)
etc.


The opposite of some of these traits aren't necessarily turn offs (like being 'arrogant' instead of humble, I like people who are cocky but still respect and care about other people, or tough instead of 'innocent' and 'vulnerable'). The most important are the ones relating to compassion or caring about other people. Most of these apply to men and women, beyond romantic interest. I don't really care about confidence or intelligence (although I do want them to be interested in ethics, devoted to an ethical code and have thought out opinions on ethical issues), as backward as that might sound to some people. Neither turns me on or off.

Physical :

-high pitched voice
-smooth skin
-pale white skin (I like dark chocolate skin also and I go through phases when I prefer black and Asian girls)
-jet black, dark brown or red hair - especially jet black (there are attractive women with blonde hair)
-short hair
-freckles
-short (tall is not a turn off)
-baby faced (I guess, but the opposite is not a turn off and the majority of women I'm attracted to aren't particularly baby faced)
-pubic v-shapes
-thin or thick
-nice legs, firm; large breasts (small has never been a turn off), curvy hips etc.


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

Updated mine. 

http://personalitycafe.com/general-...-find-most-attractive-why-2.html#post13466306


----------



## Scrabbletray (Apr 27, 2014)

It would be nice if she wasn't imaginary.


----------



## outofplace (Dec 19, 2012)

Dimples on both sides of the face. I love them. It adds to their beauty. The deeper the dimples the better.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

[No message]


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

baby blue me said:


> I have ****** eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. No drama. What are your preferences?


Racist.


----------



## Empty (Sep 28, 2011)

Someone around my height, shorter or taller doesn't matter.

Long or short hair. I generally prefer long hair, but if a girl can pull off short hair, then by all means. Both can be attractive.

I tend to prefer darker hair--dark brown or black. I still like girls with lighter hair, just never dated one... now that I think about it.

Mostly attracted to toned/athletic bodies. Although on the average side is fine too, as not everyone is into working out and such. Hell, you can even be on the chubby side. I'm not going to judge. Maybe I'll offer some private training sessions?

Toned legs/thighs and ass make me very happy.

I like breasts to be at least a B-cup, but I've dated girls with smaller and it wasn't a problem. C-cup is my golden size.

And finally, a girl that smiles genuinely and laughs with a freedom of spirit. Someone with a curious mind and intellectually driven. Pretty eyes with looks through you. I like those who approach life with Nietzsche's laughter. A beautiful body lures me, but a beautiful mind traps me there like the indomitable gravity of a singularity.


----------



## baby blue me (May 9, 2014)

MNiS said:


> Racist.


Me? Not really.

I just find myself inclining towards people with those kind of eyes. Race does not impede my senses when it comes to finding someone adorable/not. Also, it has no effect on ambition which I value a lot.

I'm not sure how you perceive ****** eyes but I meant something like these:


----------



## Ziwosa (Sep 25, 2010)

- 97 147 hairs
- 47,15cm hair length
- 34 freckles on left cheek
- 32 freckles on right cheek (love me some asymmetry) 
- 1 left boob hair
- skin color #CEAB69, up to 5% deviation acceptable
- IPD of 63,2mm because I want to be able to look in each others eyes perfectly

But hey, if you have a beautiful mind, discard all that!


----------



## Vacious (Nov 2, 2014)

Hrm. 

In terms of actual personality traits I enjoy - I really love a loyal woman, and also decisive. It's fine if she doesn't like something, as long as I know she isn't teetering on liking something because I like it. I found myself getting more attracted to a woman who is loyal to her significant other, though that's one area I won't mess with. I still find it sexy if she can show my how loyal she is to her friends. 

I also love tatts on women, especially colored tats. I find myself inexplicably staring at them from a distance, and then all of a sudden I'm talking with said tatt'd up woman and flirting before I can process how she looks. I also love women with short hair too, especially dark and pixie cuts - women who can pull this off are really cute in my books, I find myself smiling at them more. I like women on the small side too. 

I'm completely turned off by cheating and lies. Or someone who is/was overly affectionate with a previous significant other (that I saw). Also, I'll likely never date someone my friends have dated in the past - that's a huge turnoff for me.


----------



## Harizu (Apr 27, 2014)

On the physical side of it, I don't really know...
I tend to like very slim guys, that's the only thing I know. I don't really care about hair, eyes, skin, etc.
I don't even know if I'm attracted only by guys or by both genders so I don't really know how to answer this

About personality, I know what I want.
I like intelligent people I can have conflicts with. I don't mean negative conflicts, I mean constructive conflicts (also because I think that if you really love someone, the conflicts you have with them are always constructive, or anyway they lead to a better situation and better understanding).
I could never be with someone who does anything I say or gives in to me all the time. First of all because that wouldn't be funny, and secondly because I tend to be pretty much impulsive and irresponsible, so I often need someone to help me keep me "in line" (without being too controlling as well, because I hate being controlled) and hold me back when I'm about to do something stupid.
I don't really care if they're emotional or not. I'm not an emotional person and often I feel smothered by too much emotion or by too much demonstration of emotion. I'm not even cuddly, because I tend to show my affection through light fists, pokes or ruffling hair rather than through hugs and kisses.


----------



## ledhead (Dec 21, 2014)

That last part was so beautifully written.


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

Openness (?) - I'm comfortable when other people are comfortable.
Similar sense of humor - The reason should be obvious. (Right?)
Similar interests - Again, fairly obvious reason. (Similar, not necessarily the same)
Youth - This one is a little complicated. I get along best with people younger than me, personality-wise. Overly formal behavior is a turn-off and younger people tend to avoid that as well. I'm also drawn to youthful faces (cuteness). This one is likely due to my mom looking young for her age.
Fitness and independence - These go together only because female stereotypes tend to paint an overly dependent, home-body, image of women. I'm not a fan of the "traditional woman".
Tomboy / Nerd - This is basically an extension of everything I've already listed. Similar interests, sense of humor, and independence. I prefer someone that is neither overly masculine nor hyper-feminine.
 
Obviously some level of physical attractiveness is important as well but that's harder to define in bullet points, so I won't.


----------



## stargazing grasshopper (Oct 25, 2013)

Beauty (gotta be at least an 8/10).

A version of the image depicted below, with above average intellect & bubbly outgoing personality. 










________________________________________

Edit: deleted butt joke.


----------



## raskoolz (May 26, 2014)

Physical Traits
Striking eyes
Curly/wavy hair
Smooth complexion (maybe some freckles)

Personality Traits
Sarcastic/Funny
Creative
Spontaneous but insightful


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

*So, wanna kick me out of here? 'coz I wanna lecture you something... Too much prefering on physical properties only take you to the 'fake love'. Physical appearance never bothers me at all, as long as he can provide the love that I looked for. Someone who knows who they really are: beauty found inside there heart. *


----------



## Blazkovitz (Mar 16, 2014)

Personality traits I find attractive:

-_joie de vivre _
-being vivacious
-good sense of humour


----------



## Tao Te Ching (May 3, 2013)

Strong Butt
Strong Core
:
Introversy


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

For women:

High cheek bones
Almond eyes
Straight, dark hair
Any height, really
Preference for athletic or curvy body types
Olive skin

For men:

Skin on the lighter to medium side
Lean, slim, twinky, etc.
Hair medium-length, dark, straight
Around my height - 5'8"ish

I like someone who has a mix of feminine and masculine qualities. They should have a passion in life, or several, be open to change, and be secure enough to know what they want in a relationship. It would help if we shared a few interests, but they should also be their own person, and do their own thing(s), so no one feels like they're living with a clone. 

Oh, and having a quirky sense of humor and personality are definitely pluses.


----------



## Arno (Apr 2, 2012)

I feel attracted to women who know how to behave in public. A real lady is attractive in its own right.


----------



## Victarion (Aug 12, 2014)

Redhead
Big boobs

As long as I'm physically attracted, I don't care about other things.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

stargazing grasshopper said:


> Beauty (gotta be at least an 8/10).
> 
> A version of the image depicted below, with above average intellect & bubbly outgoing personality.
> 
> ...


^^^^ She's not Asian
:frustrating:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Physically - The more quirky the better.
Personality - The more quirky the better. And we have to vibe off each other insanely well, kinda like sparks fly and all that jazz.

I don't like to say more than that, lol.


----------



## reveur (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm falling for that mix of intelligence and simple tenderness. 

Why?

Why is grass green? (_I just know._ Please don't respond  )


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

Physical
Very open to anything physically. I have liked guys both shorter and taller than me, and guys of every race. Looks are not significant to me because usually a person looks attractive when their personality is attractive. Prefer a person of healthy size though; an overweight person at my age usually means that they need to take better care of themselves first before diving into a relationship.

Mental
Good listener! Definitely number one. Favorite way of showing caring. 
Committed and hard working. I really like a guy that is reliable, has a routine, has a hobby that he works hard at, and has a hard work ethic. It means that he has what it takes to put in the time and effort into you. Woot!
Nerdy. Goes on academic "what if" tangents and embraces their uniqueness. Go you!
Something humorous about him. Doesn't have to make me laugh all of the time, but something humorous about him is intriguing! (Usually everyone has this.)


----------



## Lycrester (Dec 26, 2010)

As of lately,I'm really attracted to those little moles that mimic freckles. Especially when there all over someone's face. It's like art. It's so pretty. 

I really like someone who is romantically cliche or tells lame jokes(and they are fully aware they are corny). I also like deep thinker types who get locked into a rambling about something that on the surface is rather trivial. Like vampire novels, what if we were plants or life on other planets. I once met a guy on Omegle who had an intense passion for cow milk and pasteurization. That's sexy to me.


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

average looks
average height


Has a brain and know how to use it
Has a heart and know how to feel


----------



## FluffyTheAnarchist (Sep 9, 2013)

johnson.han.3 said:


> average looks
> average height
> 
> 
> ...


with such criteria, you must be overwhelmed with options!! lol


----------



## General Lee Awesome (Sep 28, 2014)

Fluff'n'Fury said:


> with such criteria, you must be overwhelmed with options!! lol


its ok, I manage this by only knowing like two people xD


----------



## Freckledfawn (Jan 6, 2015)

For physicality I'm usually drawn to tallness, freckles, and unique features. 
As for personality I seek guys who have a high level of maturity, a good listener (someone who just seems to get me on a different level than most), who are laid-back and not controlling or possessive, spontaneous, non-judgmental, and a great conversationalist.


----------



## Biracial (Sep 8, 2010)

resting heart rate between 45-69
jawline


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Biracial said:


> resting heart rate between 45-69
> jawline


Isn't that like... a mildly sedated state or an elite athlete?


----------



## xraydav (Jan 3, 2013)

ledhead said:


> Please put your personality type. This thread didnt quite fit in the member polls since there are far too many traits to list.................


Sharp piercing yet deep eyes. 

half smiles. 

upright and composed. 
philosophical.
dwells in abstract notions and voids. 

loves literature. 
doesn't mind emo music. who cares about labels. 

carebear.  
true rational. (not annoyingly contradictory. or 'emotion-hater' type)

rebel. 
carefree. 
appreciative. 

and i guess, a big rack?


----------



## Sunn (Mar 12, 2014)

Moya said:


> Ooh, I love this question.
> 
> Physically:
> For males,
> ...


Honestly I can straight up agree on both' That's fairly strange. 

Kudos.


----------



## Rusting (Jul 14, 2014)

Humble. Petite. Gentle. Resilient. Flexible. Laid-back. Considerate. Eccentric. Curious. Fit. Understanding. Disciplined. Focused. Attentive. Well-mannered. Unpredictable. Particularly distinctive eyes of quite an immediate and grand impression. A smile that reveals both the world's meekest beauties and its cruelest humors. A fair level of facial marks reminiscent of the human's fleshly susceptibility to the ill tides of nature. A facial radiance that seemingly alternates between the context of an approachable persona and that of a more venomous ambiguity. Quite the smooth blend of shading in skin reflective of a solar orb's blessing. A subtle voice nevertheless powerful, somber intentions naturally eliciting an echo-like emanation, fueled of a passion indeed unseen. Graceful movement, sharpened by a defined determination. Preferably a nose.


----------



## Traum (Jan 3, 2012)

Me: 20 YO INFP "female" (but I don't feel like a "girl" or a "boy"). I think I'm exclusively hetero-demisexual (but I don't have a good comprehension of "gender" aside from technical definitions).

Anyway...

No physical "preferences," but after a while of being in love with someone, I start to think they are "cute" psychically (I think).

I mostly used to find people who were weird or mentally ill, intelligent, moral, and "deep" to be attractive. Oh, and 5 to 10 years older than I. I also pretty exclusively liked INFPs (because I need to be understood).

My husband: 18 YO ISFJ male (also has a shaky gender identity) with PTSD, and (or?) DID. He's mentally unstable, sweet, moral, smart, and tries very hard to understand me, and succeeds often. His other personalities generally love me. He's got some sweet children in him. He's perfect as they come. Even though he didn't meet a lot of my "criteria, " I never felt as I were "settling. "


----------



## SysterMatic (Jun 8, 2014)

Physical: -Tatoo on the neck. I will explain: Tatoo for me are like symbols of something you do really care about. Something that is personal. And since I don't like being left behind (I don't like the idea of not being in the symbol and in their lives, mostly) that gave me a sort of "aggressiveness". The result is that I would like to jump on people who have tatoo on the neck and kiss them 'till they disappear. Why on the neck? Well that's because it is a "dangerous" zone for people (I think). I mean: if you use your aggressiveness on an arms it is not the same thing. It's like having their life in hands or something like this. It gave me a sense of "you belong to me" (And maybe I belong to you?). 
-If we're talking about males I do like them more if they're bigger and taller than me. That is because I would like to find a place to rest and feel protected in the arms of a guy.
-I don't like shaved guy. I feel embarassed of their nudity and fragility if they are. So they must have hair. And a pungent beard. 
-If we're talking about a girl I find small tits more attractive. I will not explain this ahah.

Personality traits:
Males:
-Calm ones: they get me nervous.
-Kind guys: they make me feel like if I was in good hands.
-Many interests and the will to talk about those using all their emphasis and passion: they gave me the idea of someone who have much love to gave and I just love this.
-Peacefull types: I don't like conflicts. 
Girls: 
-Uninhibited ones: well it is just something I can't really understand and I feel so not like this that I like it.
-Talkative ones: they do all the job.
-Aggressive ones: well I'm just more stronger than 85% girls so I find this kinda cute. Like "hahaha try to hit me while I hug you, you idiot". 
-frivolity: usually those kind of people are easy to make happy. And I like to see people happy


----------



## aendern (Dec 28, 2013)

Personality traits: 
in women: arrogance
in men: _sincere_ humility
in both: high competence

I like women who are the shit and know they're the shit. And even if they aren't the shit, I like them to think they're the shit anyway. I just like that.

And I like men who are the shit and genuinely don't realize how the shit they are. I like them to be sincerely oblivious to their the-shit-ness.

I guess a psychiatrist might say that I like it when women are really strong, and I like it when I'm stronger than other men.

I wouldn't disagree. I do like those things.

Physical Traits:
I like both men and women who are slender.

I like it when women have small boobs and small butts (see: Taylor Swift, Emma Watson). I don't prefer them to look too voluptuous. (see: Kim Kardashian).

I like men who are rail thin and not muscular. (see: Andrew Garfield). I don't prefer them to be too muscular (see: most men). I really don't like it when men look strong. It's such a turn-off. I like them to look gentle and sweet. Cute, not sexy.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

ENTJ sexually attracted to men:

*Physical traits*:
At least 3-4 inches taller than me (I'm 5'10.5") -- 6'3"-6'5" is ideal
Muscular, but not a body builder
Broad-shouldered 
Clean-shaven (I have sensitive skin, so kissing a guy with facial hair makes me break out)
Blue eyes or dark brown eyes
Dark, short hair or bald/shaved head
Soft lips
_Bonus points_: large penis

*Personality traits*:
ESTJ, ESTP or ISTP
Military-type
Dominant
Confident
Humble
Adventurous
Intellectual
Curious
Leader


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Hard time understanding the question ... even if I put together a list, it'll just be an exercise in creating fiction since I don't think I ever took physical traits into consideration.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

Metasentient said:


> Hard time understanding the question ... even if I put together a list, it'll just be an exercise in creating fiction since I don't think I ever took physical traits into consideration.


The prompt is also for personality traits.


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

physical:

-scruff or some type of facial hair. pls not just a mustache, though.
-intense eyes. if I'm concerned that you might kill me in my sleep just by looking at your eyes, you've won me.
-tattoos.
-height. over 5'9 preferably.
-body hair. hairy chest, hairy legs, messy hair?? yes. give me all the hair.
-broad shoulders.

basically a dark, mysterious looking man that could throw me over his shoulder.

personality:

-intellectual/smart
-open minded
-witty
-dark sense of humor, or just a broad sense of humor. basically just don't be dull.
-not overbearing


----------



## perpetuallyreticent (Sep 24, 2014)

emberfly said:


> I like it when women have small boobs and small butts (see: Taylor Swift, Emma Watson).


*casually slides on in* _Heeeeeeyy_


----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Charisma 
Satire sense of humor 
Easy to talk to 
Understanding 
Charming smile 
Nice lips 
Lean /thin body 
Taller than I am
Carefree fearless persona 
Nice complexion 
Lips 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nattietaffie (Jan 18, 2015)

I like men with some facial hair, dark hair (short or long), any color eyes but preferably brown or Hazel. Tall and medium built or medium height and thin. They have to be WEIRD. There has to be something intriguing about them and their interests. Intelligence is a must. Also must be able to have deep meaningful conversations and humerus sarcastic ones. Preferably someone interested in the arts and music. Quirky. Freckles are always a plus.
I like women who are medium or short in height, also quirky. Preferably feminine, but with a dark side. I don't have a "type" with other girls, but it is more difficult for me to develop a connection with them.


----------



## Maryll (Sep 12, 2013)

Physical:
dark hair
taller than me (a bit is enough)
eyes sparkling with wit, humor and warmth (could be of any colour really)
slender, not very muscular, not too thin either

Personality:
intelligent
a few nerdy interests
coversation flows easily
has something mischievous about him
humorous 
laid back
has some inner warmth

I guess the energies have to flow right between us (except for I am already so enchanted by that person that interaction is more or less not possible)


----------



## Sourpuss (Aug 9, 2014)

I like curiosity and contemplation, a degree of humility. People who live in the moment, who never ponder abstract ideas or whom have no curiosity about the world they live in, grate on me. I perceive them to be unintelligent and shallow. 

Of-course a reasonable level of fitness and hygiene is also desirable.


----------



## bigstupidgrin (Sep 26, 2014)

The best thing my wife ever did for me was make me feel comfortable in who I am. No matter how goofy, no matter how many social faux pas I commit, she accepts me. And I love her for it.


----------



## Psychophant (Nov 29, 2013)

Eccentric, somewhat technically minded, down to earth, intelligent.


----------



## Stasis (May 6, 2014)

Ambitious
Competitive
Confident
Decisive
Respectful
Reliable 
Intelligent

Physical:
Dark skin
Brown eyes


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

koalaroo said:


> The prompt is also for personality traits.


Oh wow, don't know how I missed that.

... But it still feels synthetic. I can name "taciturn, compassionate, selectively spastic" (and I will use that one as a name for something)... 

But personality isn't the same as character, and I think character is most important.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

It can't get more perfect than this: 









Round face, large eyes, soft child-like facial features, clear pale skin, small cute nose, full lips, small mouth, thick hair, etc. Perfect.


----------



## yerma (Jun 20, 2014)

i romanticize every part of her , once she flashes me a coy smile or once she has done punching me in my face.


----------



## GraceC (Jan 20, 2015)

Personality: when you can have a deep conversation with them
when they have a sense of humour 
if they're an avid reader 

physical: Dark hair & blue eyes :blushed:


----------



## Trademark (Nov 13, 2014)

who smiles faintly


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Sourpuss said:


> I like curiosity and contemplation, a degree of humility. People who live in the moment, who never ponder abstract ideas or whom have no curiosity about the world they live in, grate on me. I perceive them to be unintelligent and shallow.
> 
> Of-course a reasonable level of fitness and hygiene is also desirable.


Though we might agree on little else, I liked how that post was phrased and also find those traits admirable.


----------



## Permeate (May 27, 2012)

Whoever I can project myself onto


----------



## hellebore (Nov 30, 2014)

INFP.

If I had to put them in order, I'd probably say:
*Perceptiveness* (understanding what's seen, heard, and implied even if not explicit, and the ability to communicate beyond literal speech)
*Wit* (wordplay, sharp comments, good timing, intuition for humor)
*Humor**/Seriousness balance *(expressing different sides of oneself, complexity as a person)
*Vulnerability *(having flaws, fears, and emotions that are expressed during different degrees of trust)
*Intelligence* (powerful mental abilities, or valuing the development of them regardless of their strength)
*Boldness *(following through on good ideas and feelings of what's right regardless of fear, potential judgment, or failure)
*Affability *(liking others, being open to others, and being willing to enjoy company for what it is)


----------



## Metalize (Dec 18, 2014)

Curiously few considerations related to the person's moral standards and capacity for empathy (which I consider somewhat directly related), as opposed to other attributes. How come?


----------



## hellebore (Nov 30, 2014)

Metasentient said:


> Curiously few considerations related to the person's moral standards and capacity for empathy (which I consider somewhat directly related), as opposed to other attributes. How come?


Context, I suppose. I don't dislike people for not having morals or not having empathy as much as I do for causing chaos, disintegration, and pain. Someone can have weak morals and low empathy (not caring about other people, believing that many harmful things are okay, not caring about right/wrong, etc), but not be an aggressive or impulsive person who's likely to cause damage and be conscious of the need for a cooperative society. I might like other aspects of them, especially if they've endeared themselves to me in some way.

I'd be more likely to put a lack of something under a list of traits that repel me, anyway.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

Eyes
Shoulders
Neck
Bicep/Breasts
Triceps
Lips
Genitals
Nice Bum


----------



## johnnyyukon (Nov 8, 2013)

Cinnamon83 said:


> Eyes
> Shoulders
> Neck
> Bicep/Breasts
> ...


Ahem. "..And why?"


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

johnnyyukon said:


> Ahem. "..And why?"


Eyes tell a story

The rest I like the war light hits and defends the creases. 

I didn't bother with personality traits as I have written that answer more then once on per c


----------



## IncoherentBabbler (Oct 21, 2013)

Metasentient said:


> Curiously few considerations related to the person's moral standards and capacity for empathy (which I consider somewhat directly related), as opposed to other attributes. How come?


For me the reason is that those things don't attract me, their opposites repell. To list moral standards and empathy as attraction traits, I'd end up listing negations instead (Not sociopathic, not a murderer.. lol)


----------



## LittleMermaid (Jul 24, 2014)

High competence.
Rational thinking.
Low levels of emotional display.
Respects need for space.
Low energy.
Good work ethic.

Someone listed charisma, that is actually a turn off to me, as are exceptionally good looks.


----------

